# New tank parameters?



## Grant Binnie (18 Aug 2018)

Will be setting up a new planted tank in the next couple of weeks and was wondering what the parameters of the water should roughly be to consider it "cycled" and stable. 

Thanks


----------



## Grant Binnie (18 Aug 2018)

*Temperature*  76 - 86°F 
*pH*  6.0 - 7.5 
*Ammonia* 0.0 
*Nitrite* 0.0 
*Nitrate*  < 30 ppm 
*Alkalinity (Carbonate Hardness)* 3 - 8 KH 
*General Hardness*  12 - 20 GH 
Found this table online. Are these the rough values to work from when dealing with a planted tank? 
Sorry if this has been covered before, I just want to try and do things right from the start especially with water testing. 

Thanks


----------



## foxfish (19 Aug 2018)

Yes been asked many times before but you might be surprised at the answers!
You don’t say anything about your tank though, will it be injected with additional C02, will you be adding daily fertilisers, will you be carrying out large regular water changes?
Thing is... most test kits won’t show you a true reading as other factors  happening in the planted tanks water column will influence the test kits and give false information!
You can get a water quality report from your local supplier, that will give you a base line but most of us don’t bother testing the tank water.
However if you are injecting C02 then a PH pen is well worth the money.
When you are well read up and ready to start up you tank, add as many plants as possible, carry out regular tap water, water changes and wait for around 5 weeks before adding any livestock.
If your plants are growing sucsesfully then the journey will be very easy, no need to add ammonia or anything else that is allegedly supposed to speed up the process.


----------



## Grant Binnie (19 Aug 2018)

Sorry I should have given a bit of info on the tank. I am going to use a planting substrate capped with gravel, I'm thinking Tropica Soil. To begin with I am going to try without C02 injection and do regular big water changes. As for fertilisers I am going to try EI Dosing as I have read it is cost effective with larger tanks (my tank is 200L). I will be using "easy" to grow plants such as Java Fern, Anubias, Amazon Sword, Crypts and Valis. A big part of it is also just trying things out and checking the results as everyones tanks are different and there are so many variables. 

Thanks


----------



## tam (19 Aug 2018)

Tropica do 'substrate' which you cape with gravel or 'soil' which doesn't need capping. Either would work. Planted tanks don't cycle the same way as fish only ones as the plants use up ammonia. So most people give it a few weeks for everything to settle in and then stock (which you can do gradually). If you have a cycled filter already even better. Some substrates do leach a lot of ammonia on start up, so those may need leaving a bit longer but I think tropica is ok.

You'd expect nitrate as you'll be adding it with your ferts but, as with any tank, you don't want to see any ammonia/nitrite, but it's unlikely you will.

In terms of GH/KH (hardness), what's in your tap is probably fine. You should be able to find a water report for your supplier/area online. If those are not extremes and you are doing big changes you don't really need to test those any further/do anything with it. Don't try and chase specific values, most easy plants are very adaptable.


----------



## Grant Binnie (19 Aug 2018)

I actually tried the Tropica substrate with my first attempt at a planted tank but that was before I decided to have a break from fishkeeping. The soil sounds like a good choice then although I might still cap it just for aesthetics. I am buying a used tank which includes a filter so hopefully it will have the cycled media already in it. Will one of the API Test Kits be sufficient for testing? Ive heard mixed things about the results from them. I think one of the key factors are regular, big water changes by the sounds of it. 

Thanks


----------



## Zeus. (19 Aug 2018)

Grant Binnie said:


> Will one of the API Test Kits be sufficient for testing?



*What about Test Kits ?**  *Think is about the same as you sending someone some money and they 'make up' some results for you


----------



## Grant Binnie (19 Aug 2018)

I think you have confirmed what I already thought about test kits Zeus. I think the trial and error method and seeing how the plants react is the best way. 

Thanks


----------

